# Can’t get IEHP rides anymore



## CadillacDave (Jul 11, 2018)

I’ve driven for lyft for the past 8 months, and all this time I’ve been picking up IEHP riders from day one. Now all of a sudden I don’t get iehp or insurance riders... I get everything else especially the rides that take me 15 minutes to get there and the ride is two miles away. So I call ALC which schedules all the rides for IEHP and they say I have a great record blah blah blah... nothing should be preventing me from getting a IEHP ride. So I sit in front of a hospital and in from of a methadone clinic for the whole day and not one single ride. I call lyft they say I have no issues at all that could be stopping me from getting the rides. I have a 4.95 rating and over 1000 rides. Has anyone had this happen to them? Is there a fix? I’ve factory reset my cell phone, I’ve had lyft reset my account and still nothing ... need some help please... thanks in advance.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Yep, same thing here, don't know what to tell you.

Of course they tell you the closest driver gets the ride but there is more to it than that. I suspect they changed the settings for who gets these rides.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I don't go more than 4 min away on Lyft Pings.
You don't have Uber?
Why you drive 15 min pickups?
After all the rides you done, you must know by now, you lose money on long pickups.


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

What’s so special about those rides lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

its very slow there are to many drivers . all you will see are eta over 15 minutes we all know there short bs rides we pass you green horns accept them unknowingly getting f in the azz.


----------

